# Who is she?



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

There is this woman who rides different road bikes (usually ALU Specialized, I think) in the Bloomfield, Montclair, Clifton, etc... area. She rides all year round (slowly). As far as I can tell she's in her 50s or 60s and has medium length, blond or light brown hair. It seems that she rides all day long since I often see her several times a day in different spots while I'm driving/riding. She must be putting in some serious miles.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Shouldn't this be posted on CL's missed connections board?


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

I love a gal with leathery skin


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you wave?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Is somebody playing with your mind?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd rather concentrate on the smoking hot girl that used to run down Upper Mountain... but I think she must have moved. I do see the old lady on her bike every now and then, my guess is she works at a farmer's market.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Is this her??
View attachment 285699


I thought she lived somewhere around Kansas??


----------

